# lost werner bent shaft- numbers shuttle 5/19



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you know if you lost it on the dirt road, or on the highway?


I would call and check with both the AHRA @ 719-593-7289 as well as CKS @ 888-265-2925 just to make sure no-one turned it in to them.

Good luck.


----------

